# Sigelei 30w & Magma (my Lastest Collection)



## Mario (11/7/14)

Thanks!!! @Vapeclub

Dual Micro Coil
28G
14 Wraps
1/16 (drill bit)
0.8Ω


I will recommend this to anyone that is looking to upgrade.Its a *BEAST!!*
Whatever (Wotts) your adjust on this Sigelei,this baby will keep it at that (Wotts) No fluctuation when u hit that fire button.
As for the Magma ...man an airflow dream great vape production and flavour is amazing.

This *Magma* beats my *X-Pure* hands down.
@Kareem
@Metal Liz
@Chop007
@JakesSA <<<<thanks again bro
@Alex 
@kimbo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kareem (13/7/14)

Thats a beauty. congrats once again bro.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/7/14)

Wow that looks totally awesome!
Congrats @Mario


----------

